# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages German  Series of adjectives

## challenger

Hi! I was wondering if someone could help me with a sentence I don't understand: "...ein Teil der Frauen gewaltsam zur Migration und in die Prostitution gezwungen werden, was dem häufig medial vermittelten Bild des Menschenhandels entspricht." Why isn't it "dem häufig*en* medial*en* vermittelten Bild"? When you have a series of adjectives, do you only need to decline the last one? Thanks!

----------


## bitpicker

> Why isn't it "dem häufigen medialen vermittelten Bild"? When you have a series of adjectives, do you only need to decline the last one? Thanks!

 The first two are no adjectives but adverbs. The image is conveyed (participle acting like an adjective, so it is declined in German) in a frequent fashion within the media (frequent*ly*, I don't think you'd have an adverb in English for 'within the media').  
Does that help? 
Robin

----------


## challenger

Ah, yes, thank you! Now I'll catch that in the future!

----------

